# Bear Patriot



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

This is my first post in the trad. section and i was wondering what you all thought of the Fred Bear Patriot longbow. Any information would be appreciated. ups? downs? fast? accurate?

Thanks,
C_M


----------



## 30&IN (Jul 12, 2005)

A great bow!. Some will try and tell you that a longbow is an inferior, and inaccurate weapon, here on this site, but history is on your side. Howard Hill, Bob Swinehart, John Schulz, Byron Ferguson, Ron LaClair, and so forth are testiment to that. 

What is the weight of your bow?. What is your draw lenth?. What type of arrow shafting would you prefer to shoot?


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

I havent gotten it yet, just saving and thinking. i would get the 55# because my draw is 27" not 28, so it would be over 50 pounds. i am looking to get the CX heritage arrows. I want to get good enough to maybe hunt next year or the year after, and i am looking for a bow i can get to know and trust. I really like bear products, and he patriot looks good.
How does that setup sound to you?
C_M


----------



## 30&IN (Jul 12, 2005)

cougar_magnum said:


> I havent gotten it yet, just saving and thinking. i would get the 55# because my draw is 27" not 28, so it would be over 50 pounds. i am looking to get the CX heritage arrows. I want to get good enough to maybe hunt next year or the year after, and i am looking for a bow i can get to know and trust. I really like bear products, and he patriot looks good.
> How does that setup sound to you?
> C_M


Sounds great. Bear is a great bow, and a great bargain for the money. 50# @ 27" is just fine. I don't know much about the CX arrows, just make sure that they match your bow in spine. I would advise sticking to one bow also.

If I could change one thing through all the years it would be shooting soo many different bows, but if I know myself, if given the chance, I'd do the same thing again  

Also, MOST important, make sure that you quiet the bow with good string silencers. A bow can NEVER be too quiet. Set your brace height at a point that you get good flight, and quietness. Start off shooting close, and work yourself back. You will be suprized how quick you will be shooting at farther distances. 

Above all else, IGNORE alot of the techinal mumbo jumbo being hustled off as archery today. That longbow will produce you hours and hours of great shooting fun, and piles of venison if you stick with it. Its a simple weapon, and its simplicity it what makes it great!

Best of Hope to ya!!!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

CM -

The bow is as good as any, and if it's what your looking for it's fine.

About the #50 thing, if this is your first stick bow, #50 is probably past the envelop of training bows. A #55 @28" will be in the #52/53 range at 27". What's the holding weight of your Lynx? Now think about the difference between that and #52. Probably about double, right.

You'll learn a lot faster with a lighter bow, even if you get a lighter Patriot. A lot of your skills from your compound will, and have to carry over. Fighting the bow in the beginning can do more harm than good.

BTW - most people who get into this in type of archery, and stay in it, wind up getting two bows with in the first year or less. They either get a (too) heavy bow first, and later realize they needed a lighter one to learn the ropes properly, or they get a light, inexpensive bow first, learn how to shoot it, and then graduate to a heavier bow or even a different type bow later on. Your call.

Good luck.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Ranger (Jan 26, 2003)

I have one in 50lbs. I traded into it as a back-up bow for my 21st Century. I started shooting it and was amazed at the accuracy. It was a little noisy and the string was junk. I had a D97 flemish string built for it. Adjusted the brace height, and it shoots like a champ. It quieted right down as well. This bow tuned out very nice and it will definitely be going hunting with me this fall. This bow is much more than I thought it would be. This is not only a good first longbow, it is a good longbow period. If you find one that you like buy it without fear. It will serve you well. Good luck and pm me if you want to know anything specific about the bow.


----------



## Hank (Jul 5, 2003)

Have to agree with Viper on the weight thing, I think #45 would be better -- so one [email protected] or under should do the trick.

Its much better to be on the light side and develop good form and shooting skills -- in the long run, it really pays off.

Hank


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

I already shoot a 45# recurve


----------



## Hank (Jul 5, 2003)

Cougar -- didn't realize that, sounds like you are on the right track 

Hank


----------



## holbo (Aug 2, 2003)

*poundage*

I too shoot 27" draw with my compund. With my recurves I draw 25 1/2". Also I started with a too heavy bow 61# @28" which was about 53-55# at my draw. I shot it for 6-8 months and got pretty good with it, but---- it causes shoulder pain if shot a lot. I then bought another bow at 51# at 28" which probably gives me 45-47# and it is a lot more enjoyable to shoot. I still think I shoot the 61# more accurately as there is less time for form breakdown before the arrow clears the bow. Definately go lighter to start then move up.


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

thanks all. i think i will be purchasing the patriot in the near future. I will post and tell how it shoots.
C_M


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

*Patriot*

I just obtained a Patriot about two weeks ago. I really like it, this thing is a shooter. Mines 50# @ 28" and it is almost recurve fast. Probably would match my recurves but I lose about 1/2" to 1" draw with the longbow.

I am not a Bear guy but I love this bow.  Can't wait for fall.


----------

